# Benefit4Kids Recap & Winter Fundraiser



## 3-Blade (Jan 20, 2005)

As everyone is warpping up their hunting seasons around the state and families are getting ready for the holiday season, we here at Benefit4Kids are trying to catch up and recover from what has been the biggest and best year ever for B4K!

2007 marked the 10 year anniversary of what Steve and April Pray intended orginially to only be a 1 year fundraiser in the memory of their daughter Amy. That one year fundraiser brought us here today looking back and remembering the 45+ kids we have helped realize their "Outdoor Wishs" come true, including 9 so far this year alone (ranging from swimming with dolphins in Florida, catching Silver Salmon in Alaska, and Elk hunting in Colorado) which is a record in 1 year for B4K....and there are still 5 more lined up for trips coming up early next year! Although Steve and April have stepped aside to catch up with family and themselves Benefit4Kids is still going strong and that will never change! ​
9 Kids in one 1 year along with 5 more coming up starts putting a financial strain on the funds we have to continue granting these "Outdoor Wishes" as the average costs of these trips this year has been about $3000.00 each. We will not allow any kid to settle for second best and while you plan your holiday get togethers and hit the woods to try and fill that last tag, take a minute and think about the feelings felt inside and smiles brought to the faces of these less fortunate kids we work with, after living their life long dream and realizing what just came true by harvesting that whitetail or catching that huge salmon....something many of us take for granted each fall (just think of the feeling you have when you harvest that buck)!​What better time of year than now, to consider helping these kids....after all isn't that what the spirit of holidays is all about!​
January 26th 2008, B4K will be hosting our 4th Annual Winter Pig Roast Fundraiser once again held at the Perch Point Conservation Club in Lenox Twp, MI (30 minutes south of Port Huron). There are only 400 tickets available and this year will once again be a packed house just like last years sellout.​Tickets this year are $20.00 for adults & $10 for kids (16 and under). This price includes unlimited draft beer and soft drinks all night long. We will once again have numerous wish kids in attendance with some "surprise" presentations to take place along with their storeis to be told! There will also be a new twist to the raffles and prizes as instead of numerous single item can raffles....tickets can be purchased for a chance at winning an ENTIRE table of products some valued at $500 - $800 retail value! There will once again be the numerous guns available which will be given away in card blitzes along with many silent auctions and live auctions for many great items!​
Some of the prizes so far include an African Safari from Hunter Hills Safari, a Wild Boar Hunt at Superiour Game Ranch, a WV White Water Rafting Trip, a KDS Pheasant Hunt, a Bow Fishing Trip with members of BAM, a weekends stay at the Up North Getaway, Snack Stick Baskets from Country Smoke House, Lone Wolf Tree Stands, custom handmade framed pictures, etc. More and more prizes and trips are being worked on also.​
If you can't make it but would still like to help bring the smile to the face of a terminally ill and/or life limited child, consider advertising your company, organization, clubs, etc in our program, becoming a table sponsor of a table named after a wish kid for only $50.00, or donating a product or trip to help us rasie funds. Details on all this can be found on our homepage of our website at www.b4k.org or by emailing me at [email protected], or calling the number listed on the flyer.​
Thank you everyone and please consider helping us in any way to help us continue changing the lives of these less fortunate kids! On behalf of everyone within Benefit4Kids we would like to wish everyone a Happy and Safe Holiday Season!​
Al Baggett, President Benefit4Kids 
​


----------



## 3-Blade (Jan 20, 2005)

Under a month left and still plenty of tickets available! Contact me now at [email protected] or 810-441-2579 to get your tickets and plan on attending on the 26th to help us continue making the dreams of terminally ill and life limited children come true! 

There are some real nice prizes coming in to go along with all the guns and knives, such as signed pictures and hockey pucks from the Detroit Red Wings, signed picture from the Detroit Tigers, A southern Illinois Bowhunt, A Bow Fishing Trip on airboats with members of BAM, an African Safari, A Wild Boar hunt, a couple pheasant hunts, lone wolf tree stands, various other hunting accessories, various items for the woman, etc. There will be plenty of other surprises as well throughout the night which include many of our wish kids! 

Doors open at 4pm, appetizers severed from 4:30-5:30, dinner at 6pm, and raffles and auctions running all night till about 10:30pm. 

There are also still plenty of table sponsors needed. Check out our website [URL]http://www.b4k.org/2008pigroasttablesponsor.htm [/URL]for the complete list. Once our web guy is back in town we will get the site updated, but many of these tables are still available, just contact me for information. This is a great way to promote a business, club, organization, or just a group of friends who step up and show their support of Benefit4Kids, as those that have already sponsored a table have found out. 

Clear your schedule and plan on joining us on the 26th at Perch Point to allow us to continue making the dreams of these less fortunate kids come true! 

Al Baggett President Benefit4Kids


----------

